# Actual weights of Spartan Cables?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I really don't know why they aren't listed on the Spartan Website. Honestly that company is really freaking lazy about specs....considering the 1065 weight listed is still wrong.

Does anyone know the actual weights of spartan cables though?

Mostly wondering about the .55 x 50, the .66 x 50, and inner core 3/4 by 50(or 100).

I see them on Amazon, but the weights can't possibly be correct, because it says the 100 ft 3/4 is only 70 lbs...which would make it lighter than the .66.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh and - is there a minimum size cable for a 1065? I don't see any specifications for required minimum size.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

3/4 cable is about 1lb per foot.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

1065 weight with 120 ft of inner core cable = HEAVY


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> I really don't know why they aren't listed on the Spartan Website. Honestly that company is really freaking lazy about specs....considering the 1065 weight listed is still wrong.
> 
> Does anyone know the actual weights of spartan cables though?
> 
> ...




If I remember correctly a 25' length of .55 weighs in at 16lbs.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Cajunhiker said:


> 1065 weight with 120 ft of inner core cable = HEAVY


Yeah, I'm trying to see how much of a difference it's going to make if I switch to either .66 or .55.

The 1065 is already very heavy as it is, but if I can drop 60 lbs off, it might not be so bad.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to see how much of a difference it's going to make if I switch to either .66 or .55.
> 
> The 1065 is already very heavy as it is, but if I can drop 60 lbs off, it might not be so bad.





Be very careful running .55 in a 1065. .55 is a medium duty cable.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Cajunhiker said:


> 1065 weight with 120 ft of inner core cable = HEAVY



that is exactly what I was thinking.......


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Be very careful running .55 in a 1065. .55 is a medium duty cable.


Yeah, I know. I just haven't found any reasons why it can't work. I mean .55 is enough to take care of 99.9% of the jobs I've ever been on....

The only reason I can think of is maybe it would turn over in the drum....but a 1065 drum isn't actually any wider than a 300 machine drum...it's just got a larger diameter. 

It's going to be awhile before I can buy a 300 machine and dump the 1065 though.

The 1065 is great for main-floor cleanouts, it's just an awful machine for going down stairs....and it doesn't fit in most bathroom doors.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Tounces said:


> Yeah, I know. I just haven't found any reasons why it can't work. I mean .55 is enough to take care of 99.9% of the jobs I've ever been on....
> 
> The only reason I can think of is maybe it would turn over in the drum....but a 1065 drum isn't actually any wider than a 300 machine drum...it's just got a larger diameter.
> 
> ...


I have .55 magnum in my 300 and I have .66 magnum in my 1065 and will tell you flat out if you are called to do roots even being careful you will twist up the .55 or not be able to push the limit and not clear a clog that you will have to return with the proper cable size or switch to another machine. But for that little added weight consider buying the large air wheel kit, I added it to my 1065 and it made it seem just a little bit more tolerable to lug around, (at least until I got used to the new wheels)


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The proper size drum sewer machine for roots is heavy, there's no getting around it. Either suck it up or switch to a sectional or jetting. No shortcuts.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> The proper size drum sewer machine for roots is heavy, there's no getting around it. Either suck it up or switch to a sectional or jetting. No shortcuts.


I'm pretty sure this depends on the type of roots and the lines you're dealing with. Not all cities have the same kind of trees.

I've used a .55 in a 300 machine hundreds of times on roots. I bound my cables up when I was still getting used to it....but after that I never had an issue with it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Tounces said:


> I'm pretty sure this depends on the type of roots and the lines you're dealing with. Not all cities have the same kind of trees.
> 
> I've used a .55 in a 300 machine hundreds of times on roots. I bound my cables up when I was still getting used to it....but after that I never had an issue with it.


It's not that the .55 cable is weak, it's that the 1065 torques up too much on it. So it's not about the .55 and the roots it's about the motor torque of the 1065 destroying your cable if it gets bound up.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> I'm pretty sure this depends on the type of roots and the lines you're dealing with. Not all cities have the same kind of trees.
> 
> I've used a .55 in a 300 machine hundreds of times on roots. I bound my cables up when I was still getting used to it....but after that I never had an issue with it.




What part of the country are you in ? In my parts the .55 will do most 4" lines. In 6" lines I'd rather use my 1.25" cable, faster & safer.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Colorado Springs, Colorado.

And there are no 6" lines here that I am aware of, except for businesses/commercial.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Cuda said:


> It's not that the .55 cable is weak, it's that the 1065 torques up too much on it. So it's not about the .55 and the roots it's about the motor torque of the 1065 destroying your cable if it gets bound up.


Honestly I'm not sure how to compare the torque of each machine.

1065 - 200 oz-in torque @ 1800 rpm. 
300 - 155 in-lb torque @ 160 rpm

That's according to the specs.

Of course the 300 is motor driven while the 1065 is belt driven.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Same motors different gear boxes.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone know if it's possible to lower the torque on a 1065 then? I know the gearboxes come off. Also that should increase the RPM some.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I managed to get some official weights from a spartan rep.

44128700 .55 x 50 31 Lbs
44053502 .66 x 50 44 Lbs
03442102 ¾ x 50IC 58 Lbs
04209902 ¾ x 50NC 49 Lbs
03441703 5/8 x 50IC 40 Lbs
04208902 5/8 x 50NC 41 Lbs

Most of those seem right except for the 5/8th...no idea why the Inner Core would be 1 lb less than the No Core.

It's handy to know that going from 3/4 IC to .66 drops 30 lbs though.


----------

